# Update für ntp löst Ping-Pong-Problem



## Newsfeed (10 Dezember 2009)

Version 4.2.4p8 des Netzzeit-Dienstes beseitigt einen Fehler bei der Verarbeitung bestimmter Anfragen, der zu einer hohen Netz- und CPU-Last eines verwundbaren Servers führen kann.

Weiterlesen...


----------

